# Unlocking i5-11400f with bazooka b560m



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello, how i can unlock more than 65W on i5-11400f with msi b560m bazooka?


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 2, 2022)

Raise the power limits in bios. Should be something like PL1 & PL2, hunt them down & tweak them.


----------



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

1s i will show u a photo of this



AlwaysHope said:


> Raise the power limits in bios. Should be something like PL1 & PL2, hunt them down & tweak them.


1s i will show u photo of this





Its look like this @AlwaysHope


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm not familiar with the bios of your particular motherboard but on my current Z590 board. I have to drill down to "Advanced CPU Settings" > "Turbo Power Limits", then set the PL1 & PL2 values there.
But your bios will probably be laid out differently, so you'll have to navigate around & see what you can find. Being of the Bazooka series, it should have some settings along these lines you can tweak somewhere.
However, from your screenshot it looks like "Long Duration Power Limit" is akin to PL1 & likewise with "Long Duration Power Limit" for PL2.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 2, 2022)

Change Long Duration Power Limit from Auto to 4096
Change Short Duration Power Limit from Auto to 4096

To do so, arrow down to each entry and type "4096" in each.

Make sure you have enough cooling to do so.  If you're using the stock Intel CPU cooler, you're going to thernal throttle for any long duration all core loads.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 2, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Change Long Duration Power Limit from Auto to 4096
> Change Short Duration Power Limit from Auto to 4096
> 
> To do so, arrow down to each entry and type "4096" in each.
> ...


4096, what value is that? surely not watts!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 2, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> 4096, what value is that? surely not watts!



It is, but that's the usual default 'unlocked' value on lots of boards.  It will never get close to that.

@wojtek2299 You can also set them to something lower, maybe based on your cooler.  200w for each would work too.


----------



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> It is, but that's the usual default 'unlocked' value on lots of boards.  It will never get close to that.
> 
> @wojtek2299 You can also set them to something lower, maybe based on your cooler.  200w for each would work too.


i have cooler silentumpc fera 5, https://www.silentiumpc.com/pl/product/fera-5/

can u check this cooler and tell me what i should change? @weekendgeek


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 2, 2022)

wojtek2299 said:


> i have cooler silentumpc fera 5, https://www.silentiumpc.com/pl/product/fera-5/
> 
> can u check this cooler and tell me what i should change? @weekendgeek



With that cooler, it might be best to stick to Intel's Short Duration default (154w) for each value.


----------



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

Change Long Duration Power Limit from Auto to 154
Change Short Duration Power Limit from Auto to 154

and long duration mantained change something too?
Can i change some other things or its just all to get more power from this i5-11400


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 2, 2022)

You do not need to change Long Maintained, because the Long and the Short Duration will be the same value.

Changing those two setting will allow the 11400F to run at full power continuously.  You can also change the BCLOCK, but that can lead to possible instability or boot problems.  You will see the biggest benefit by just unlocking the power limits.


----------



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> You do not need to change Long Maintained, because the Long and the Short Duration will be the same value.
> 
> Changing those two setting will allow the 11400F to run at full power continuously.  You can also change the BCLOCK, but that can lead to possible instability or boot problems.  You will see the biggest benefit by just unlocking the power limits.


ok i can try with this BCLOCK, where i can find this?



wojtek2299 said:


> ok i can try with this BCLOCK, where i can find this?


and what u think about ceist/ intel speed shift technology


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 2, 2022)

wojtek2299 said:


> ok i can try with this BCLOCK, where i can find this?


I really don't recommend it, but it should be one menu up from where you were at.  Maximum value would be to change from 100MHz to 102.9Mhz

See this page about the 10700 - Different CPU, but same method:









						Intel Core i7-10700 Review - Way to Overclock without the K
					

In our Intel Core i7-10700 review, we're taking a look at one of Intel's most affordable 8-core/16-thread processors. Its low TDP of 65 W makes it power-efficient, but also limits performance. We unlocked that limit and gained up to 30% real-life performance without ever risking an unstable system.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

I have 1 more question, why when i change this 2 values at 154, still my cpu package power is like 65W?



wojtek2299 said:


> I have 1 more question, why when i change this 2 values at 154, still my cpu package power is like 65W?


or its just normal? @weekendgeek

And what about avx support?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 2, 2022)

wojtek2299 said:


> I have 1 more question, why when i change this 2 values at 154, still my cpu package power is like 65W?
> 
> 
> or its just normal? @weekendgeek



After you Save & Exit the BIOS, it should show the new values.  You can verify from within Windows with either HWiNFO64 or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility.

If you haven't already, read this page about OCing your specific CPU:









						Intel Core i5-11400F Review - The Best Rocket Lake
					

The Core i5-11400F is Intel's most affordable Rocket Lake processor. While its multiplier is locked, you can still adjust the power limit. Once we did that, the CPU ran over 15% faster and almost matched the Core i5-11600K. We also made an interesting discovery regarding Gear 1 vs. Gear 2.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 2, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> It is, but that's the usual default 'unlocked' value on lots of boards.  It will never get close to that.
> 
> @wojtek2299 You can also set them to something lower, maybe based on your cooler.  200w for each would work too.


Amazing, these some marketing to impress over clockers right there. I mean seriously.... 4096 watts!


----------



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

yes i saved this


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 2, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Amazing, these some marketing to impress over clockers right there. I mean seriously.... 4096 watts!



  Yeah, I first saw that on my Gigabyte Z490 board right out of the box (with a 10400 even  ).


----------



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

@weekendgeek 154 on this 2 long and short power


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 2, 2022)

wojtek2299 said:


> View attachment 230896
> yes i saved this



That will only show what's being used currently.  You're probably not running anything that's putting a load on the CPU.  Try any of your favorite benchmarks and watch the Package Power while it's running.


----------



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

Look like this

What about other options? Avx support etc


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 2, 2022)

It's a locked CPU, why bother?
If you wanted to overclock you should have bought the K version.


----------



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

Caring1 said:


> It's a locked CPU, why bother?
> If you wanted to overclock you should have bought the K version.


Why not when mobo offer to give ale power from cpu


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 2, 2022)

The only two options you should adjust in the BIOS are Short/Long Duration Power Limits, as has been indicated. Run Cinebench R23 and watch CPU package power and core temperature in HWinfo. If the tweaks have been applied correctly, you will see maximum package power go over 65w. You're fine as long as your CPU temperature is under 100c, but of course the lower, the better.

In Cinebench R23 you should be seeing around 1400 points single threaded and 10300 multi threaded if all works correctly.


----------



## Mplay020 (Jan 2, 2022)

There's an option in the BIOS called CPU cooler tuning on MSI boards. You can choose the type of cooling you have and it will choose power limit setting accordingly


----------



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

Mplay020 said:


> There's an option in the BIOS called CPU cooler tuning on MSI boards. You can choose the type of cooling you have and it will choose power limit setting accordingly


its on my bios like this


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 2, 2022)

You are running your RAM in Gear 2, which will lower your PC's overall performance, especially in games. Also, your case temperature seems a bit too high - it's at 45c in idle.
Please fill out your full system specification in your TPU profile.


----------



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

You are running your RAM in Gear 2, which will lower your PC's overall performance, especially in games. Also, your case temperature seems a bit too high - it's at 45c in idle.


QuietBob said:


> Please fill out your full system specification in your TPU profile.


Can u tell me the timing for crucial ballistix 3600? Xmp crash


----------



## Mplay020 (Jan 2, 2022)

I see the CPU cooler tuning is set to water cooling, that should mean the power limits aren't locked to 65w anymore. If you run c23 the cores should run at 4.2 ghz. You can check with hwinfo64, also keeping an eye on the temperatures


----------



## wojtek2299 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hmm idk xmp keep crashing “oc failed”

now working on 3466, how to run on 3600?


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 2, 2022)

Leave the RAM at 3466 Gear 1 for now. Let's see if your CPU is running full speed first. Use Cinebench R23 (30 minute stability test) and tell us your maximum CPU temperature and ST/MT scores.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 3, 2022)

wojtek2299 said:


> View attachment 230897
> Look like this
> 
> What about other options? Avx support etc


Leave Avx settings, all of them on auto. The Intel spec will downclock them to handle that instruction set & there are very good reasons for this too. Heck, even on the new Alderlake platform, AVX512 is no longer being supported. That's how intense that set can be!


----------

